

Ghostly threat to internet security - Create
http://www.heise-online.co.uk/security/Ghostly-threat-to-Internet-Explorer-users--/news/111017
<i>When the Ghost comes back to haunt you.</i><p>"Gates benefited enormously from the willingness of the government to ignore violations of anti-trust law during his rein at Microsoft. If he had tried the same business practices at other times, he might be going to prison rather retirement."<p>http://www.gototheboard.com/articles/Bill_Gates_Secret_to_Success:_Cheating<p>http://www.ph4nt0m.org-a.googlepages.com/PSTZine_0x02_0x04.txt<p>http://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/923508
======
bayareaguy
This is a report about a vulnerability in Internet Explorer. It has nothing to
do with Gates. The title is probably a human or software mistake.

~~~
omouse
You're right, /me flags it.

~~~
Create
Now you know, how it feels to be cheated.

~~~
omouse
Ha. Ha. Ha. Not funny, unfortunately.

~~~
Create
This is no fun: it is dead serious. You are cheating yourselves.

The following crowd of PG's self delusion of ~ creating wealth out of void is
a fallacy: the tomatoes for his spaghetti and $ for Vulture Capital has to
come from somewhere. Xobni, viaweb, Y! and alikes are "acquired" using money
which is being literally extorted from institutions of state capitalism,
colonies and client states. This is not "legal" per se, so the euphemism for
this is "cheating". Tongue in cheek...

~~~
bayareaguy
You keep using that word "cheating". I do not think it means what you think it
means.

~~~
Create
The problem of language (is it a learnt pattern or inherent?) brings us to
some Necessary Illusions, which some believe is essential for building large
systems.

What I am saying, is that abstractions behind wealth transferring interfaces
hide a great deal [in both sense]. Being naive about it or ignoring it is
cheating yourself. Letting others getting away with cheating also makes you
complicit, therefore you are back at cheating yourself.

